

Singularity Institute for Artificial Intelligence 2009 Accomplishments - MikeCapone
http://www.acceleratingfuture.com/michael/blog/2009/12/singularity-institute-for-artificial-intelligence-2009-accomplishments/

======
elbenshira
I've never understood singularitarians. Why make such a big fuss over super
humans and real AI and whatnot? There is too much talk backed with no results.
Let the real scientists continue doing what they do, and perhaps some of the
ideas will bear fruit.

But the funny thing is that at the end of it all, being a "super human" won't
make your life any better. Technology can't save humanity.

~~~
ilkhd2
Absolutely true. Real problems are social problems.

